# Problem installing audio driver



## TyBoyTwist

Hello,

im having a big issue installing audio drivers for my friend. The computer won't let me install the audio driver. ive tried everything. im 95% sure that its a realtek audio driver. but when i try to install it, my computer reboots halfway into installation. then i thought i figured it out. i unistalled that multimedia audio controller, after that my computer let me install the realtek driver. but then when i restarted my computer, the "found new hardware" window came up. it needed me to install the mulitmedia audio controller. well when i did that, it came up with realtek audio (that was being installed. basically THAT was the multimedia audio controller). so i thought i fixed it but then it restarted!!!!! i have no idea why. i tried doing this in safe mode too, and nothing. i really need help. heres the specs for the computer.

Field	Value
Computer	
Computer Type	ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer	8.0.6001.18702
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	MELANIE-1DB971F
User Name	Owner
Logon Domain	MELANIE-1DB971F
Date / Time	2010-03-05 / 14:11

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Intel Pentium 4 511, 2800 MHz (21 x 133)
Motherboard Name	Dell OptiPlex GX520
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Lakeport-G i945G
System Memory	2038 MB  (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: 	1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz)  (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)  (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM3: 	1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz)  (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)  (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
BIOS Type	Phoenix (10/13/05)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	Intel GMA 950
3D Accelerator	Intel GMA 950

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Analog Devices AD1981B(L) @ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage	
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	ST340810 A USB Device  (40 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Disk Drive	WDC WD740GD-00FLC0  (74 GB, 10000 RPM, SATA)
Optical Drive	TEAC DVD-ROM DV-28E-C  (8x/24x DVD-ROM)
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	70896 MB (57052 MB free)
E: (NTFS)	38154 MB (19979 MB free)
Total Size	106.5 GB (75.2 GB free)

Input	
Keyboard	HID Keyboard Device
Mouse	HID-compliant mouse
Mouse	HID-compliant mouse

Network	
Primary IP Address	192.168.0.185
Primary MAC Address	00-12-3F-CE-A8-1C
Network Adapter	Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller  (192.168.0.185)

Peripherals	
Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Mass Storage Device

DMI	
DMI BIOS Vendor	Dell Inc.
DMI BIOS Version	A05
DMI System Manufacturer	Dell Inc.
DMI System Product	OptiPlex GX520
DMI System Version	
DMI System Serial Number	7W18891
DMI System UUID	44454C4C-57001031-8038B7C0-4F383931
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer	Dell Inc.
DMI Motherboard Product	0XG309
DMI Motherboard Version	
DMI Motherboard Serial Number	..CN698615CT09EE.
DMI Chassis Manufacturer	Dell Inc.
DMI Chassis Version	
DMI Chassis Serial Number	7W18891
DMI Chassis Asset Tag	
DMI Chassis Type	Space-saving


It doesnt say it, but this is an optiplex cx520 by Dell


----------



## johnb35

TyBoyTwist said:


> Hello,
> 
> im having a big issue installing audio drivers for my friend. The computer won't let me install the audio driver. ive tried everything. im 95% sure that its a realtek audio driver. but when i try to install it, my computer reboots halfway into installation. then i thought i figured it out. i unistalled that multimedia audio controller, after that my computer let me install the realtek driver. but then when i restarted my computer, the "found new hardware" window came up. it needed me to install the mulitmedia audio controller. well when i did that, it came up with realtek audio (that was being installed. basically THAT was the multimedia audio controller). so i thought i fixed it but then it restarted!!!!! i have no idea why. i tried doing this in safe mode too, and nothing. i really need help. heres the specs for the computer.
> 
> Field	Value
> Computer
> Computer Type	ACPI Multiprocessor PC
> Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
> OS Service Pack	Service Pack 3
> Internet Explorer	8.0.6001.18702
> DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
> Computer Name	MELANIE-1DB971F
> User Name	Owner
> Logon Domain	MELANIE-1DB971F
> Date / Time	2010-03-05 / 14:11
> 
> Motherboard
> CPU Type	Intel Pentium 4 511, 2800 MHz (21 x 133)
> *Motherboard Name	Dell OptiPlex GX520*
> Motherboard Chipset	Intel Lakeport-G i945G
> System Memory	2038 MB  (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
> DIMM1: 	1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz)  (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)  (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
> DIMM3: 	1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz)  (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)  (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
> BIOS Type	Phoenix (10/13/05)
> Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
> Communication Port	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
> 
> Display
> Video Adapter	Intel GMA 950
> 3D Accelerator	Intel GMA 950
> 
> Multimedia
> Audio Adapter	Analog Devices AD1981B(L) @ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]
> 
> Storage
> IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
> IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
> Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
> Disk Drive	ST340810 A USB Device  (40 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
> Disk Drive	WDC WD740GD-00FLC0  (74 GB, 10000 RPM, SATA)
> Optical Drive	TEAC DVD-ROM DV-28E-C  (8x/24x DVD-ROM)
> SMART Hard Disks Status	OK
> 
> Partitions
> C: (NTFS)	70896 MB (57052 MB free)
> E: (NTFS)	38154 MB (19979 MB free)
> Total Size	106.5 GB (75.2 GB free)
> 
> Input
> Keyboard	HID Keyboard Device
> Mouse	HID-compliant mouse
> Mouse	HID-compliant mouse
> 
> Network
> Primary IP Address	192.168.0.185
> Primary MAC Address	00-12-3F-CE-A8-1C
> Network Adapter	Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller  (192.168.0.185)
> 
> Peripherals
> Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
> USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
> USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
> USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
> USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
> USB2 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
> USB Device	USB Composite Device
> USB Device	USB Composite Device
> USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
> USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
> USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
> USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
> USB Device	USB Mass Storage Device
> 
> DMI
> DMI BIOS Vendor	Dell Inc.
> DMI BIOS Version	A05
> DMI System Manufacturer	Dell Inc.
> DMI System Product	OptiPlex GX520
> DMI System Version
> DMI System Serial Number	7W18891
> DMI System UUID	44454C4C-57001031-8038B7C0-4F383931
> DMI Motherboard Manufacturer	Dell Inc.
> DMI Motherboard Product	0XG309
> DMI Motherboard Version
> DMI Motherboard Serial Number	..CN698615CT09EE.
> DMI Chassis Manufacturer	Dell Inc.
> DMI Chassis Version
> DMI Chassis Serial Number	7W18891
> DMI Chassis Asset Tag
> DMI Chassis Type	Space-saving
> 
> 
> It doesnt say it, but this is an optiplex cx520 by Dell



Sure it does, look in red in my quote.

However, the driver isn't from realtek it's from ADI.  You are installing the wrong driver.  This is the correct one.

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...typeid=-1&dateid=-1&formatid=-1&fileid=126932


----------

